# Looking for help to mod 12v ebike headlight



## borongas (Feb 12, 2020)

Hello I am looking for someone to help me mod my 12v ebike headlight for a bit more output, nothing crazy. 

If anyone knows someone who can do this mod it would be greatly appreciated. 


Cheers!


----------

